# Hydrocephalus



## Mighty (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello, 

I am getting my first Chi pup this weekend. His name is Frankie and he's about 11 weeks old. Before I go and pick him up, I wanted some advice. His owner sent me a picture of him, and I know he is still a puppy, but his head looks larger than normal. After doing a bit of research and reading, I found that some chi's suffer from a condition called hydrocephalus. His current owner didn't mention anything about any health problems, but I just wanted another opinion. 

Does it look like this little guy could have hydrocephalus?? I know only a vet can know for sure, but I was hoping for opinions from other chi owners.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, he doesn't look hydro to me at all.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree - no look of Hydro whatsoever to me, either. His head looks normal for his age. He probably will not have a very wide head as an adult though.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think he is cute but to me any puppy is cute


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Awww how sweet! He is sooo cute! and I LOVE that Pink Leopard blanket, see if he comes with it! LOL


----------



## Mighty (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Oh, and I'll make sure to check on that blanket CheweyandMilo!


----------

